# Mixed bag today



## gnappi (May 7, 2019)

It was a weird day, several in the boat. Nothing seemed to turn the fish on going from one lure to the next, even the peacocks were fussy, you gotta love those peacocks though.


----------



## LDUBS (May 9, 2019)

Putting fish in the boat -- that is what matters.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

Dang gnappi I'll have to give you a buzz next time I go down, wish I had gotten a peacock when I was down that way.


----------

